# sidewalks, walk behind plows?



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

ok Vancouver Canada tymusic wet snow 2 miles of side walks i have been goon spooning it and now am looking for an option other than my sore back. I think that a snow thrower will leave to much behind due to the type of snow. I was wondering if anyone of you have a walk behind plow type of machine. please tell me how you do your walks and even post a picture.

all of my sites need to be clear by 7am and are in residential areas so quiet operation is a must. I also don't get much snow so a lower cost will be what i am looking for.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You would be best with tractor like this. but they would need have edge replace all time because 2 miles is so long.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

jimmy2b;506131 said:


> all of my sites need to be clear by 7am and are in residential areas so quiet operation is a must.


It'd be a cold day in you-know-where before someone told me to be quieter while doing snow removal.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the solution!!!!!!!!






Hope this helps


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gee have'nt seen that before...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57476


----------



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

I was thinking more about a brush cutter, with the blade removed and a plow attached.

Has anyone see one or used one?


----------



## Ferti-man (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont these lawn tractors have single wheel drive? How much snow are you able to push with it?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ferti-man;507376 said:


> Dont these lawn tractors have single wheel drive? How much snow are you able to push with it?


I can push almost 8" if you don't stop and get more weight plus tire chain you would be fine.

I won't use tractors if it don't have tire chains.

These lawn tractor not lawn tractor it is heavy duty garden tractor which close to compact tractor.


----------



## Ferti-man (Feb 4, 2008)

Does this mean it has posi in rear?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ferti-man;507392 said:


> Does this mean it has posi in rear?


No but it very strong iron cast transmission.


----------



## Ferti-man (Feb 4, 2008)

Milwaukee;507398 said:


> No but it very strong iron cast transmission.


What plow do you have on this bad boy? How do you like it?


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Have you considered a Gravley 2 wheeled tractor? They can be picked up reasonably cheap and push alot of snow. You can google them and see how versitile they are. They were made up through the 1990's. BTW I own one and it'll push more than you would imagine with tire chains and dual wheels. You can even do a search on youtube and see a few older ones at work pushing snow.


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Take a look at the one in my avatar. It is only 6 hp but I can push 6" of snow pretty easily. Tire chains are a must as well as a smooth blade. Mine is a 48" blade, perfect for sidewalks. :salute:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If you want it

don't buy lawn tractors with belt drive it would wear out fast due traction overload on belt it slip.


I vote

Case Ingersoll, cub cadet, Wheelhorse, gravely, john deer, and arien.

If I am tired of lift manual then Case ingersoll, cub cadet, wheelhorse, Arien, and john deer have hydraulic lift.

But john deer limit how high snowplow is but case ingersoll are adjust for lift up or down. Plus it have down pressure.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ferti-man;508081 said:


> What plow do you have on this bad boy? How do you like it?


44" but it very expense for 54" but I think 54" would work good. I love it than my other GT with gear transmission.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

jimmy2b;506308 said:


> I was thinking more about a brush cutter, with the blade removed and a plow attached.
> 
> Has anyone see one or used one?


I do remember seeing at least 1 or 2 mfg's that have blades available for walk-behind mowers as well as z-turn mowers. I'm sure you can come up with something on a search.


----------



## CrewKut (Sep 16, 2007)

*Rad Technologies Attachments*

Don't know if this will help, but, there is a Canadian company that makes attachments for walk-behind mowers.

I have a snowblower attachment for my exmark made by RAD Technologies, they also make other attachments. Here is the link: http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/attachments_commercial_lawnmowers/exmark/exmark.htm#viking

Dan


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have a grator mound on the street side? If not....do a search on my last posts and you will see the perfect set up. It mounts to your truck and you can plow sidewalks at 45kph. There is no worry about obsticalse, they go right through it.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

lawntec;511138 said:


> Do you have a grator mound on the street side? If not....do a search on my last posts and you will see the perfect set up. It mounts to your truck and you can plow sidewalks at 45kph. There is no worry about obsticalse, they go right through it.


Plow sidewalks at 45kph?? Are you sure you took your meds this morning?

What kind of advice it that? We don't want the guy to kill himself now, or destroy signs, kill people etc...

Think before you give advice.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

My friend does 7 miles of sidewalks and has several bobcats but this year he added either 1 or 2 mt55s
They work awesome. They scrape very well and are small.
Also the bobcat 463 is like 3 feet wide. If I had a lot of narrow sidewalks to do I would get a 463 and then use it in the spring as well for small jobs.

Here is a mt55


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Camden;506153 said:


> It'd be a cold day in you-know-where before someone told me to be quieter while doing snow removal.


i was thinking that same thing.

you should look for one of those little backhoes.

http://www.kubota.com/f/products/bx.cfm

something like that. it would save your back and legs. and you could also take on bigger stuff with it. you could also stack snow pretty high with it.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

> Plow sidewalks at 45kph?? Are you sure you took your meds this morning?
> 
> What kind of advice it that? We don't want the guy to kill himself now, or destroy signs, kill people etc...
> 
> Think before you give advice.


 Maybe I should have said....sweep sidewalks at 45 kph. I guess you never seen my setup, there would be no problem going that fast. I would not ever go 45 kph, but you could given the right circumstances.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jimmy2b;506131 said:


> ok Vancouver Canada tymusic wet snow 2 miles of side walks i have been goon spooning it and now am looking for an option other than my sore back. I think that a snow thrower will leave to much behind due to the type of snow. I was wondering if anyone of you have a walk behind plow type of machine. please tell me how you do your walks and even post a picture.
> 
> all of my sites need to be clear by 7am and are in residential areas so quiet operation is a must. I also don't get much snow so a lower cost will be what i am looking for.


check your bylaw rules, because in Ottawa there is no noise law cause its seasonal work that needs to be done at anytime of the day. Were out blowing snow in the early morning hours all the time!!!


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

lawntec;511861 said:


> Maybe I should have said....sweep sidewalks at 45 kph. I guess you never seen my setup, there would be no problem going that fast. I would not ever go 45 kph, but you could given the right circumstances.


hehe... you're right, I don't know your setup.

Sweeping, you can go a little faster, but I would'nt recommend anything above 10 to 15km

Btw, in Vancouver, the snow never stays more than a few days.

Just let it melt, you'll be lucky if you use a machine for snow once a year there.

End of Feb beginning of March the flowers start blooming.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

creativedesigns;512340 said:


> check your bylaw rules, because in Ottawa there is no noise law cause its seasonal work that needs to be done at anytime of the day. Were out blowing snow in the early morning hours all the time!!!


The city of Toronto has the same clause. There is no limitation regardless of time or location when it comes to noise and snow removal. This includes, trucks, blowers or any other machinery you use to plow/remove snow.


----------

